# fenders on mxl?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I was fiddling with some full fenders for my MXL and they did not look like they would fit without a fight. If I go through the trouble I want real fenders not the half ones. Anyone have luck mounting full fenders on an MXL?


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Try "Reacharounds". Do a search. It means you'll have to cut fenders to make them work. Or you can try new SKS Raceblades Long.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks! don't google "Reacharound" ick.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Oops! Search the forum only.


----------

